# New Chittum Site



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty hull, but designed for someone who takes fishing way more serious than I do.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Personal financial shortcomings aside...I think you guys are building some awesome skiffs. The aesthetic use of on the transom is pretty unique. While not functional, it does have some "swag" to it that I'm sure will grab the attention of a few prospective buyers whom lack my "financial short commings." Hell's Bay might loose a little sleep over this! lol
Also, I didn't realize before that Hal was once a major part of Hells Bay...


----------

